# [ edit] ?Erhöhter Rechnungsbetrag: BT(Germany)GmbH&Co.oHG(N)



## Jogi Welz (12 November 2006)

Wie Können wir uns gegen die zu hohen Forderungen der BT Gmbh zur Wehr
setzen?
Unsere Telefonrechnung ist um 50€ zu hoch.
Die Verbindung l zum Internet lautet:

BT(Germany)GmbH & Co.oHG(N)
Barthstr.22
80339 München
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet by Calll
Tipps werden mit Freude entgegengenommen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Überschrift editiert modaction _


----------

